# DIY Home Renovations



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

DIY need to let the big boys handle their renovations....:laughing:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, I think I can tell....

#1 is a flex drain, which is a no-no ,but for a diyer it probably worked ok.....

#2 is a trap on it's side? Funny story, we had a HO ask us why the hell he needed a p-trap for his shower, because he didn't plan on peeing in there. He was serious. Some people don't get it.

#3 I have no idea what that is.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

ROFLMAO! #2 thats something I'd expect to hear a HO say!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

#1- Flex drain with a butt load of electrical tape wrapped around it. 
#2-Thats hilarious!- I will have to remember that one. 
#3-A 1" soldered cap. Poor, poor workmanship. Judging by the globs of solder, looked like he or she tried to solder the cap from the floor up, didnt even try to wipe the joint clean.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I thought #3 was something you pulled out the toidy after the HO ate some corn


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

LMAO- Have pictures of that too... but I thought I would keep it clean. Here the run down 4" main sewer re-pipe. About 80ft run. Ditch dug to tap on the main. Ive got 2 joints glued up and hear that sound you never want to hear when your down in a ditch glueing pipe. Yep you guessed it surprise!! A mound of it... the HO siad oops Im sorry about that.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

MMM, I had that a few times. Helper went up and told the HO NO Flushy (She was korean) and did not speak very good english, you guessed it! She flusy flushed!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Out of site and out of mind....:whistling2:


----------

